# SK Redeye lipless crank strikes again!! 8/20



## fish devil (Aug 22, 2014)

:twisted: Hit Alloway Lake(NJ) this morning. Started with cranks around laydowns. Nothing. Pitched a jig/chunk for a while. Nada. Picked up the 1/2 oz. SK lipless crank(gold color) and went to town. Found a shallow area holding fish. Nailed nine bass by 10:00AM. Covered a lot of water. Went back to the original productive area from this morning. No more fish there but I picked up seven more working back to the ramp. Total of 16 bass. 1 crappie and 1 sucker that was snagged. I would have gladly traded numbers for some quality fish. Best probably just over 2lbs.


----------



## fish devil (Aug 22, 2014)

The only setup I needed for catching fish.....


----------



## shamoo (Oct 20, 2014)

Great numbers FD, you and I know know there some bigguns in that Lake =D>


----------



## earl60446 (Oct 20, 2014)

I got one of those redeye baits too, caught about a 4 lber on lake shelbyville this year with it. I must have about 50 rattle trap type lures, my favorite crankbaits.
Tim


----------

